# What size gullet/tree does a High withered horse need?



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

The horse I ride in lessons has high withers. I am needing to know what gulet he needs. Because I have a Wintec saddle. I asked her yesterday but I forgot what she said.
What size gullet does your horses need if yours has high withers? My friends horse is 16.2 and he usess a regular gullet/tree.
So should I install that?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hard to tell, that all depends on the horses back shape and shoulders and whether the horse is broad backed or narrow backs or A symetrical.

If anything, I'd have the horses owner ensure what the horse needs by hiring a professional saddle maker/fitter to come and asess the horses back and to make sure that the wintec actually does fit or doesn't fit this horses particular back shape.

Cannot give you an answer over the internet without seeing the horse, and the saddle personally face to face.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Well shoot. My trainer owns him. I wouldnt think she would actually hire someone I have a measure thing that measures the horse for you. I could do that. I am going to give her a call later on today because she had said, what he uses...but I forgot.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

The gullet/tree size depends not only withers but back, shoulders, etc. Can you borrow a wintec gullet kit from someone around you? At least that would give you an idea. If your horse is really high withered you want something with enough clearance on front. Some saddles more "flat" then others. I can't tell regarding the wintec, but my Collegiate has a high clearance, because my paint has somewhat high withers.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a gullet kit I bought the saddle brand new off Ebay and it came with it.
When my friend owned a Wintec on her high wither Appendix she used the Regular gullet


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

EventersBabe said:


> I have a gullet kit I bought the saddle brand new off Ebay and it came with it.
> When my friend owned a Wintec on her high wither Appendix she used the Regular gullet


From my experience (I did use the kit to check the withers as well), medium or medium-wide fit lots of horses. But still the gullet may be medium, but saddle can sit right on withers. I've seen that happening a lot in lesson barns (drove me crazy, because they let people ride right on top of withers).


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I've noticed that the gullet guage seems to measure wider than what actually fits. It says my horse should be in the black (medium) one, but if I just put the black gullet over his saddle area, it has significant side to side space. My suggestion is to determine where the saddle sits and then place each gullet on him one by one until you get to one that does not pinch, but also does not move side to side too much. My high withered TB ended up in the smallest one.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Pictures would help. If your horse is high withered though you will likely have to go with a saddle with some amount of curve to the tree. Remember saddle fit is more than just getting the gullet to fit correctly. You also have to consider if the panels are making even contact with the entire back and if they are shaped correctly for the horse. And remember changing the gullet does not change the tree, its also important to make sure that the whole tree is the correct size.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

I can get some pics of him next time I goto the barn  and of the saddle. Is that ok?


----------

